# Income protection for redundancy/dismissal



## costelloDUB (24 Oct 2008)

can you pl  advise me what policy offers for being made redundant/dismissal or layoff apart from the illness due to health and how much it cost


----------



## NorthDrum (24 Oct 2008)

Please see this thread : http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=86326

Im not aware of any company offering the cover you mention in the event of dismissal!!


----------

